# Kendall Grove signs with Bellator



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Haven't seen much pick up on this, but Kendall Grove tweeted out this morning that he has joined Bellator, which I reckon is a decent MW signing for them.

Thoughts?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bad signing, the guy has lost three out of his last four. It is funny how Bjorn is doing the exact opposite of what he said he would (the whole not signing UFC washouts thing). This would be different if Grove had been fairly successful in the regional promotions, but he hasn't. He was clearly only signed because of the name recognition he brings in as a former UFC fighter and TUF cast member. Bellator is getting sad with some of these signings.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kendall hasn't been relevant since just before his loss at UFC 74.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This stuff bothers me because I really want Bellator to do well, but they are doing some very odd shit recently.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> This stuff bothers me because I really want Bellator to do well, but they are doing some very odd shit recently.


Viacom.

Bellator had a good business model and philosophy. They had success because of it. But now you can clearly see Spike's copy&paste strategy, and Viacom's influence is obvious. This, without question, is hurting Bellator.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SMH at least Strikeforce and Dream developed and signed exciting new fighters....

Bellator is looking more and more like the UFC reject play ground lately..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bellator under Viacom is basically trying to go head to head with the UFC. The problem is that they had something good going on. Now instead of creating their own stars they're picking up UFC rejects instead.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*TEAM DAGGER!*​


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Honestly who gives a shit about Kendall Grove at this point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Obviously Bellator because they signed him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can't they went out of their way to sign a guy who's 1-3 in his last 4 fights...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's the name and not his recent record sadly.


----------

